

Google CEO Eric Schmidt Circa 1986 - ashishbharthi
http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/28/google-ceo-eric-schmidt-circa-1986/

======
catch23
I think by the time this photo was taken, he had already re-architected the
second and most popular version of lex.

~~~
arethuza
Wow - I thought you were joking. I met him once when he was CEO of Novell - if
I had known this then I would have asked him about it rather than the usual
polite chit chat.

